# Help ID Tinc Morph



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Attached are photos of my "Weygoldt" tincs (better than I had previously). They don't look quite like the Weygoldt picture on the Tropical-Experience morphguide, but don't quite fit any other frog there either. They do look quite a bit like the "Oelemari" on Black Jungle (which don't look quite like the Oelemari on Tropical-Experience). Anybody have any light to shed on this situation?


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Who did you get them from? They look a lot like the Weygoldts I used to have. The weygoldt picture on the tropical experience website doesn't seem to be a good representation of the weygoldts in the hobby. Hope this helps.


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE AN OLEMARI, SOME PEOPLE HAVE BEEN SELLING THEM AS WEYGOLDTS. DID YOU GET THEM FROM JIM SCHARPHORN? THEY DO LOOK SLIGHTLY SIMILAR BUT, FROM WHAT I REMEMBER TRUE WEYGOLDTS HAVE REDUCED PATERNING AND MORE RESEMBLE AN ALANIS WITH WHITE. I HAD A PAIR OF WEYGOLDTS A FEW YEARS AGO BUT TRADED THEM OFF. NO PICS LEFT EITHER . SORRY

JOHNNY
THIS ISLAND EARTH HERPETOCULTURE


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello,

I just got some more info about these difficult morphs but it's not easy to determine tinc morphs. Especially alanis, inferalanis, threepoint tablemountain, oelemarie, weygoldt and oranje gebergte (orange mountains) can be confusing.
The morph you got looks like real weygoldt but is real weygoldt a weygoldt??? I'm still doing research on that and I won't be surprised if these weygoldts are offspring from Oelemarie. It is possible that some offspring looks different then most common offspring and hey.. there you have a new morph to sell ;-)

How yellow are these frogs? The pictures are whitish but that can come because the flash of the camera?

I will try to extend the D. tinctorius morphguide in 2005 with more pictures so we have a better view on them.

Marcus
http://www.tropical-experience.nl


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for you interest. 

The first picture shows the color the best. They are a definite light, creamy yellow, with the light yellow turning to a golden towards the head. I found more Weygoldt pictures (Herptologic and a couple of European sites I can't recall) that look much more like my frogs than the picture on Tropical Experience. I can only conclude that they are Weygoldt.

Now if only I could find some frogs that looked like the one on Tropical Experience


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello Catfur,

I was still thinking about these pictures of yours. Maybe strange but it's also possible it's a yellowback. Just want to let you know that this is also an option. If you get some ofspring you know for sure...yellowbacks have blue legs when the come out of the water.

best,
Marcus


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I disagree with the yellowback guess. I don't claim to be any sort of expert with the D. tinctorius group-- Marcus certainly has more experience than I do, but I would say Olemarie or one of that group. In the states, we would say that it is an Olemarie because of the width of the stripe around the head and the yellowish white color of it. The legs resemble any of the Alanis/infra-Alanis (which I don't consider a true morph) type group. I could be wrong, but I've never seen a yellowback with blue legs-- ours here are all black, and at times with some white/yellow on it. 
j


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

I just mentioned that it is possible it can be. It's difficult with all these yellow tincs and sad there wasn't any some kind of registration years ago.
Oelemarie animals are very unclear tincs..same as amotopo. They are named after villages but almost nobody knows something about it. When did they came in the hobby? We know about some new morphs in 1999 and 2000 but these morphs weren't there in that shipments.

I agree with the white/yellow on the legs but i disagree with the blueish color on the backlegs. I have seen blueish spots on the backlegs on animals near Saül (in the wild). I also showed these pic to a breeder that breeds with yellowback and regina's and he thought it was a yellowback. 

But I agree it's strange.


----------

